# Bad Pet Dream



## Ruthanne (Jan 21, 2020)

Had a horrible dream about my dog last night.  I dreamed I went out and closed and locked the door.  I went somewhere with 2 men and then when I went back to get my dog I could not find her.  Somehow everything had changed and I couldn't find the place I left her at.

I was frantically searching for her everywhere.  I ended up at a shopping mall looking for her and saw her in a window but could not find out how to get to her.  This seemed to go on for a very long time of looking for her and being so worried to find her.  Then the shopping mall changed and it wasn't the same at all and she was lost.

I woke up and looked for her and saw her sleeping in her bed.  It was such a HUGE relief!

I had to get up and out of bed I was so upset.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Had a horrible dream about my dog last night.  I dreamed I went out and closed and locked the door.  I went somewhere with 2 men and then when I went back to get my dog I could not find her.  Somehow everything had changed and I couldn't find the place I left her at.
> 
> I was frantically searching for her everywhere.  I ended up at a shopping mall looking for her and saw her in a window but could not find out how to get to her.  This seemed to go on for a very long time of looking for her and being so worried to find her.  Then the shopping mall changed and it wasn't the same at all and she was lost.
> 
> ...


What scares me is you went to a shopping mall even in your dream!!!


----------



## win231 (Jan 22, 2020)

Some dreams seem so real, it takes a minute after waking up before you feel that relief that it was only a dream.  And the bad dreams seem much more real. 
Sometimes a dream is an exaggeration of a real event - especially if it was traumatic.  I was walking my dog one evening & a homeless guy started harassing us - yelling, flailing his arms & pretending to kick my dog - coming close without actually touching him.  I said, "Get lost...If you touch him, I'll kill you."  I guess he realized I wasn't kidding; he walked away, still yelling.
Bad dream that night - & a real bloody one.  I woke up soaking wet with my heart pounding so loud, I could hear it.


----------



## toffee (Jan 22, 2020)

Ruthanne I have had dreams like it -- and they do upset you ' well he's there and happy


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 22, 2020)

I had this dream, recently, where I endeavored, mightily, to figure out how to bed this amazingly great looking, young woman. She resisted my efforts, all the while flirting unabashedly, presenting me with a very hard problem, but when I woke up I found, much to my surprise, that I had the solution at hand!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 22, 2020)

In dreams dogs represent friends....so are you worried about losing someone's friendship?


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 22, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> In dreams dogs represent friends....so are you worried about losing someone's friendship?


When dogs dream about dogs, what does that represent? When they dream about people, is that representative of friends, or total domination by another species?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> In dreams dogs represent friends....so are you worried about losing someone's friendship?


She is my best friend and I have been worried about losing her yes.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2020)

Well I'm sure there are dog lovers who can relate anyway


----------



## Catlady (Jan 22, 2020)

In my dreams I find my cats are starving or half dead because I forgot all about them and didn't feed them.  In the dream I am very upset that I did that to them and start looking for the rest of them.  The only thing I can think of is my innate fear that I will die and they will starve before someone finds me.

A psychiatrist said that dreams are the results of the brain not being able to shut down and go to sleep, and it's only way of relaxing for a bit is to have random and ridiculous thoughts, like playing a game to relax.  I think it also has to do with your unconscious fears (like mine).


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2020)

Catlady said:


> In my dreams I find my cats are starving or half dead because I forgot all about them and didn't feed them.  In the dream I am very upset that I did that to them and start looking for the rest of them.  The only thing I can think of is my innate fear that I will die and they will starve before someone finds me.
> 
> A psychiatrist said that dreams are the results of the brain not being able to shut down and go to sleep, and it's only way of relaxing for a bit is to have random and ridiculous thoughts, like playing a game to relax.  I think it also has to do with your unconscious fears (like mine).


I haven't had a problem with sleeping lately but have been thinking of what will happen if she gets very sick and dies.  I guess it's a part of having a senior dog.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> She is my best friend and I have been worried about losing her yes.


That's what the dream is mirroring..its an emotional /mental dream about your fear of the possibility of losing her.
People in your dream are unknown aspects of yourself.  The shopping center is probably your 
quest  for an answer...shopping around, mentally.

Clear out your mind right before you go to sleep...think and visualize the beautiful and uplifting. Change your thinking and eliminate the poisons.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2020)

Liberty said:


> That's what the dream is mirroring..its an emotional /mental dream about your fear of the possibility of losing her.
> People in your dream are unknown aspects of yourself.  The shopping center is probably your
> quest  for an answer...shopping around, mentally.
> 
> Clear out your mind right before you go to sleep...think and visualize the beautiful and uplifting. Change your thinking and eliminate the poisons.


I understand what you mean but it's very hard to never think of her getting sick and passing.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Had a horrible dream about my dog last night.  I dreamed I went out and closed and locked the door.  I went somewhere with 2 men and then when I went back to get my dog I could not find her.  Somehow everything had changed and I couldn't find the place I left her at.
> 
> I was frantically searching for her everywhere.  I ended up at a shopping mall looking for her and saw her in a window but could not find out how to get to her.  This seemed to go on for a very long time of looking for her and being so worried to find her.  Then the shopping mall changed and it wasn't the same at all and she was lost.
> 
> ...




i understand  that Ruthanne.    ..  I had a bad doggy dream about a month ago, and it took me a couple days to shake off the thoughts...weird.
I usually attribute any bad dreams to not feeling well and/or taking something (medicine) before bedtime.  
Even sleeping aids can do that to me, like  melatonin.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I understand what you mean but it's very hard to never think of her getting sick and passing.


Understand, but just try not to think of it when you lay down to go to sleep.  Remember, you can't do anything about some things and you are just "churning" in the doggie dream.  No use taking it with you in your sleep when can empower it.  See the good and the beautiful and the happy, happy, happy!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Had a horrible dream about my dog last night.  I dreamed I went out and closed and locked the door.  I went somewhere with 2 men and then when I went back to get my dog I could not find her.  Somehow everything had changed and I couldn't find the place I left her at.
> 
> I was frantically searching for her everywhere.  I ended up at a shopping mall looking for her and saw her in a window but could not find out how to get to her.  This seemed to go on for a very long time of looking for her and being so worried to find her.  Then the shopping mall changed and it wasn't the same at all and she was lost.
> 
> ...


Those types of dreams are so upsetting for those of us who love our furkids.  I've had similar dreams, and it is a big relief to wake up and realize they are safe and sound with you at home.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> i understand  that Ruthanne.    ..  I had a bad doggy dream about a month ago, and it took me a couple days to shake off the thoughts...weird.
> I usually attribute any bad dreams to not feeling well and/or taking something (medicine) before bedtime.
> Even sleeping aids can do that to me, like  melatonin.


O





Bonnie said:


> i understand  that Ruthanne.    ..  I had a bad doggy dream about a month ago, and it took me a couple days to shake off the thoughts...weird.
> I usually attribute any bad dreams to not feeling well and/or taking something (medicine) before bedtime.
> Even sleeping aids can do that to me, like  melatonin.


I know what you mean.  I am still trying to shake off the effects of the dream.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Those types of dreams are so upsetting for those of us who love our furkids.  I've had similar dreams, and it is a big relief to wake up and realize they are safe and sound with you at home.


Yes indeed.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 23, 2020)

What's fun to see are the pets themselves dreaming.  My cats will twitch their paws and sometimes move their mouths when asleep, and I wonder what adventures they're having in dreamland...


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 23, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I had to get up and out of bed I was so upset.


Yup
My most upsetting dream has been that of relieving myself

It just felt so good to pee!

Heh, when I awoke, I threw back the covers, franticly patted around the bed.....and headed straight to the can.

Talk about relief


----------



## Catlady (Jan 23, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> My most upsetting dream has been that of relieving myself
> 
> It just felt so good to pee!
> ...


In my dreams I am looking all over for a toilet, and all the ones I find are unusable, or I can't find a bathroom anywhere or all of them are being used.   I even considered using a hole in a bathroom stall but when I was about to use it in desperation, I woke up and went to my bathroom with great relief.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2020)

On the flip side of the pet dream issue... does your dog whimper or jerk sometimes when sleeping?

Mine does once in a while. It's like she's having a bad dream and I feel so sad for her. I call to her with a happy voice, sometimes gently pat her back while speaking soothingly. Then it stops.

What do you do?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2020)

Dreams are supposed to be an outlet for our emotions and worries mentally.  They help us cope when we're concerned about something or someone.  The dog may not die in the dream, but they usually appear to be very vulnerable in the dream, needing our help and protection.  I've had dreams like that over the years, and recently had a couple about my husband.  I sometimes think about something happening to him now that we're older, since I love him so much, it is on my mind now and then.  I believe this is when we have dreams that imitate our wakened thoughts in some shape or manner.  Perfectly normal, but yes, they can shake us and upset us for the rest of the day or longer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> On the flip side of the pet dream issue... does your dog whimper or jerk sometimes when sleeping?
> 
> Mine does once in a while. It's like she's having a bad dream and I feel so sad for her. I call to her with a happy voice, sometimes gently pat her back while speaking soothingly. Then it stops.
> 
> What do you do?


Yes, she will make noises in her dreams at times or have some movement in her paws or body.  If the noise she is making sounds distressful I will pet her and she then gets quiet.  My dog doesn't make whining or whimpering noises unlike some dogs or many dogs but lately is making some new noises, I think it's aging.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2020)

Suzy today:


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> *When dogs dream about dogs*, what does that represent? When they dream about people, is that representative of friends, or total domination by another species?


 
You would have to ask a dog.


----------

